# Kraftmaid Starter Moulding



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like a crown backer. It installs on top of the cabinets, I would install it flush with the door fronts not the cabinet box. I havent seen it that big, most of the time its 1-1/2" x 3" L and you would also use it for light valance under the upper cabinets.


----------



## zetti1102 (Aug 3, 2009)

We have the light valance already. I just wanted to make sure that the starter is for the top. How would we install that? Do we put it on before or after the cabinet is up? 
Thanks


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

zetti1102 said:


> We have the light valance already. I just wanted to make sure that the starter is for the top. How would we install that? Do we put it on before or after the cabinet is up?
> Thanks


I would put the cabinets up and use 1-1/4" screws to either screw it down thru the top(if you have enough room), or thru the inside of the cabinets up into the backer.


----------

